
Uber’s Undoing Part I: Whipping Boy - tortilla
http://www.elischiff.com/blog/2018/10/10/ubers-undoing-part-i-whipping-boy
======
derfnugget
"...CEO Travis Kalanick has been plagued with an array of allegations against
himself and his reports...illegally obtaining passenger medical records to
discredit rape allegations against Uber drivers, anti-competitive action,
opportunistic surge-pricing during natural disasters and terrorist
attacks...paying hackers off to hide a data breach, surveillance of passengers
and journalists, career sabotage and infighting, over 200 claims of sexual
harassment against employees, corporate karaoke escort bar visits in Korea,
law enforcement evasion, annually cheating drivers of $500 million, profiting
off of lazy background checks resulting in the rape and murder of multiple
passengers...industrial espionage, fraud, breaches of fiduciary duty, and
worst of all, Kalanick just not being a nice guy."

Worst of all!?!? Seems like him not being a nice guy is the least offensive
thing he has done.

------
flyosity
Looking at the incredibly long and in-depth process Uber went through on their
past branding, and how quickly they jettisoned it with their new branding
after they changed CEOs, it just makes me realize how insane it must be to
work at a company that would be so bipolar in their design and branding
efforts.

------
whywhywhywhy
As a designer the most interesting thing about Schiff is he heavily engages
with a huge part of the designers job that most working today would rather
pretend doesn’t exist.

Instagram rebrand for example “we asked everyone in the company” was an active
diffusion of responsibility of the visual design yet lead designers happy to
take credit when it pays off but hold excuses like that in their back pocket.

------
RaekwonStorm
Great read, was looking forward to reading parts 2 and 3; by the time I
finished, I didn’t want to wait a few weeks to read the next installments, so
I just bought them ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
chaoticmass
Me as well.

